# I have my first sw visit



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi

I have recently found out I have my first SW visit on 4th Jan. Can anyone tell me what this will involve? Am nervous, but excited at the same time. mental note to clean house within an inch of its life and get good biscuits in  

Carebear


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

It's a very long time since we went through this process BUT the main thing to remember is to relax and be yourself, that's why your SW is calling,to get to know you.

Saying all that though, I cleaned our house top to toe and got nice biscuits in as well!!

Good Luck.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Our first visit was much more in depth than we had anticipated.  Nothing scary though, just a long chat.  We had to give mini life histories, childhood, jobs, relationships etc.  We were also asked about why we wanted to adopt and what kind of child / children we were looking for.  SW then explained the process to us and what kind of children were available for adoption.  About 3 hours all together.  I cleaned the house within an inch of its life, but he didn't look around at all.  I bought nice biscuits, but was so nervous I forgot to get them out of the cupboard.  Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Carebear
How exciting!  We had our first visit in october and were both quite nervous but it was fine and the time went so quickly.  The SW was there for about 2 hours, we had a long chat, she told us more about the process and asked us questions about how long we'd been together, our family and support network, what sort of age group we were looking at and how many.  We asked questions as they came to mind and all in all it was a good, positive experience.

We too bought nice biscuits but didn't get them out either!  She didn't even want a drink when she arrived and the time just flew by after.  Before she left she had a quick look round the garden and house and said she couldn't see any reason why things wouldn't go smoothly.  

Good luck
OT x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't believe how many times I brought nice biscuits and left them in the cupboard.  Even now if I have an afternoon visit I stop at the bakery and sometimes get cakes and leave them in the bag.  However me and my ASW are happy enough sat on the lounge floor with a large cafetiere!!

Carebear - the visit is pretty much as everyone has described and I think we all do the house from top to bottom, our SW did look round though, wanting to look at how many bedrooms we had, the layout of our living space and any obviuios H&S issues (which for us was the gap in our bannisters).

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Our first visit was like Karen's in that they had a look round the house (problem was I wasn't expecting it and had only tidied downstairs  ).  Just be yourselves and open to chat.  

Best of luck

Cindy

PS, never did remember to get any good biscuits in but our SW never took it personally


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Carebear

I can only echo what everyone else has said.  The visit will fly by but just be yourself and you will be fine.

Tracey x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Carebear

I don't think I can add anything that the girls haven't mentioned just relax and try not to be too nervous our sw just stayed in the kitchen for the first visit and just had a cup of tea cause she was on a diet after Chrimbo,

LOL K


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi 

Well it seemed to go really well. I liked the social worker and was able to be open with her. She stayed for 2 and a half hours! and answered loads of questions for me and explained everything in real depth. I have said I would like to be considered for a child of 0-2 and she wasn't horrified  . She said she I should be able to do the prep course in May  

P.S I prepared the good biscuits on a plate and then forgot to get them out! Must be the nerves! I was soooo nervous. I know how parents feel when they come to see me at school now!

So excited, as at last I feel I have a real chance at being a mummy!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Carebear
Good to hear all went well with your visit.  May will come round quickly.
Love
OT x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Really great to hear that things went well Carebear, we waited 4 mths for our prep course, it's surprising how quickly it went really...
I wonder if the SW's know how stressed we all get about biscuits and the like!
Viva
XXX


----------

